# new move



## Eva/singh (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi! We are planning to move in 2018. We want to start own business, Main question, Which place is good to locate? anybody has the experience to live near Troodos mountain regions like Pano platres, Saittas, Trimiklini etc? as these reasons look not far from Limassol. and still in nature. We are moving with 3 years old baby. Please any advice,
thank you all of you in advance
Eva


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You don't mention what type of business you intend to open. Any suggestions for location will depend on this. I trust you will have looked through past forum posts to help understand the challenges of bringing up children here. If not I suggest you do this immediately.

Pete


----------



## Eva/singh (Jul 22, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> You don't mention what type of business you intend to open. Any suggestions for location will depend on this. I trust you will have looked through past forum posts to help understand the challenges of bringing up children here. If not I suggest you do this immediately.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete! Thanks for advisable reply. Business what we want to run is not 100% fix yet. what we are thinking is to open a small retail shop in or near Limassol as its big city.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are talking about a small food shop then you will be competing with the many many kiosks(periptero) which you can find on every corner. A foreigner setting up in competition will not be welcomed. 

If you are talking about something with a niche market you need to make sure there is enough call for that.
Maybe a specialist shop selling Austrian and German foods would work.
There are some specialist Russian and Polish supermarkets which seem to do Ok.

As Pete says , read some of the many threads about the cost of raising a child here. It isn't easy and many people who tried it have left because they could not make ends meet.

Veronica


----------



## Eva/singh (Jul 22, 2016)

Veronica said:


> If you are talking about a small food shop then you will be competing with the many many kiosks(periptero) which you can find on every corner. A foreigner setting up in competition will not be welcomed.
> 
> If you are talking about something with a niche market you need to make sure there is enough call for that.
> Maybe a specialist shop selling Austrian and German foods would work.
> ...


Hi Veronica! Thanks for your detailed reply. we are thinking about something with catering supplies. suppling disposable crockery. What do you say about this?

about raising kids: i start to read, thanks. hope i will find some. Actually also in Austria it is not easy to raise a child. At least in cyprus i guess it is not that expensive.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have no idea whether disposable crockery etc would be a good business here but I suspect not.
As for being expensive to raise a child in Austria, it is also very expensive here.
However I suspect in Austria you would get help if you run into difficulties and you would have family close by. 
Here you would be totally on your own with no support from family in a country where I guess you probably don't know the language.

Many young Cypriot couples rely very heavily on older family members to look after their children so that they can work, often 2 jobs to make ends meet.

Why have you chosen Limassol as the place to live?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Purely my thoughts but:

Disposable plates, glasses and cutlery have 2 main markets that I am aware of.
One is personal use for picnics etc and is currently satisfied by supplies obtainable from supermarkets of all sizes. It is extremely easy to pick these up at the same place you are buying the food for the event.
The other is the event catering companies. These companies will used thousands of items at each wedding, christening etc so my bet is that they will buy directly from the manufacturer as their volume use is so high. 

To conceive of anyone buying from a specialist outlet is a stretch of the imagination. It is simply inconvenient for the private users and not cost effective for the large volume guys.

That's all before we cover the problem that no-one will even know about a small outlet somewhere in Limassol, unless you are sales and marketing whizz-kids.

That's not what you will want to hear but it would be better to hear it now than when it's too late.

Pete


----------



## Eva/singh (Jul 22, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> Purely my thoughts but:
> 
> Disposable plates, glasses and cutlery have 2 main markets that I am aware of.
> One is personal use for picnics etc and is currently satisfied by supplies obtainable from supermarkets of all sizes. It is extremely easy to pick these up at the same place you are buying the food for the event.
> ...


Hi pete! you are definatley right, 
You mentioned here 'Manufacturer'. Are there lot in cyprus? or they import from China or Europe? i am curious, i also tried to find out in internet but not taht much info i got.
And what do you mean ' Purely your thoughts' was it your idea also?
is there skype or something we could contact?


----------



## Eva/singh (Jul 22, 2016)

Veronica said:


> I have no idea whether disposable crockery etc would be a good business here but I suspect not.
> As for being expensive to raise a child in Austria, it is also very expensive here.
> However I suspect in Austria you would get help if you run into difficulties and you would have family close by.
> Here you would be totally on your own with no support from family in a country where I guess you probably don't know the language.
> ...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Eva/singh said:


> Hi pete! you are definatley right,
> You mentioned here 'Manufacturer'. Are there lot in cyprus? or they import from China or Europe? i am curious, i also tried to find out in internet but not taht much info i got.
> Try Googling "plastic manufacturers in cyprus"
> 
> ...


Answers in red.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lordos plastics is one of the largest manufacturers in Cyprus. They make everything and anything you can think of that is made of plastic.


----------



## Eva/singh (Jul 22, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> Answers in red.
> 
> Pete


Thanks, 
Actually my concenteration on plastics products is less. more on bioderadable products that are very safe for the environment. these are made from palm leaves, sugarcane baggasse, etc, I do not know how much people are aware there for the environment.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Eva/singh said:


> Thanks,
> Actually my concenteration on plastics products is less. more on bioderadable products that are very safe for the environment. these are made from palm leaves, sugarcane baggasse, etc, I do not know how much people are aware there for the environment.


If you knew Cyprus and Cypriots you would know that the majority of them care nothing whatever about the environment. Every hedgeback, every ravine, every pretty location is fair game for dumping rubbish. No one ever takes their rubbish home, they throw it out of their car windows everywhere.
Fridges, washing machines, sofas, anything you can think just get dumped in the countryside.


----------

